# Top 10 Sniper Rifles



## Maarkhoor

A good sniper can damage enemy’s morale by taking out key personnel. They can stop a unit in its tracks. But for a good sniper a gun with an eagle sight, deadly impact and a monstrous fire power is essential. Today we have rounded up Top 10 Sniper Rifles of all times.

*No 10. M24 (American)*






*Calibre:*

7.62x51mm NATO (.308 win)

*Operation:*

Bolt Action

*Feed:*

5-Round internal magazine

*Weight:*

12.1 lb (5.49 kg) empty without telescope

*Length:*

43in (1092mm)

*Sights:*

10×42 Leupold Ultra M3A telescope sight (Mil-Dots), 
plus detachable emergency iron sights. (Redfield Palma International)

*Barrel:*

416R Stainless Steel, 24″ length, 1:11.2″ twist, 5 radial land grooves

*Stock:*

HS Precision – adjustable length.

*Max Effective Range :*

800 meters (875 yards)

*Expected Accuracy:*

1 MOA with M118 
.5 MOA with M118LR

The M24 Sniper’s Weapon System (SWS) represents a return to bolt action sniper rifles by the US Army. As in the USMC M40A1, the M24 uses the Remington 700 action, although the reciever is a long action made for adaptation to take the .300 Winchester Magnum round. The stock (HS Precision) is made of a composite of Kevlar, graphite and fibreglass bound together with epoxy resins, and features an aluminium bedding block and adjustable butt plate. A detachable bipod (Harris) can be attached to the stocks fore-end. The metal finish is powder coated for extreme durability






The rifle had a very quick development cycle as the US Army had decided it wanted to get snipers back into the US Army and was in the process of developing the B4 identifier and the school to award it. There was a major short fall of M21′s which was the standard sniper rifle at that point of time and the Army figured it would need 10,000 sniper rifles of which they didn’t have nearly that many M21′s. So a new sniper rifle was developed at the same time and it was done in a record 22 months. The Weapon System Matrix Manager for the M24 was Major John Mende and he explains that the long action actually had nothing to do with the ability to convert to a .300 Win Mag but was a product of that quick development time. The rifle was intended to be chambered in the .30-06 as the -06 was a type classified munition for the Army unlike the .300 WM at the time. They wanted to have a high power load for the .30-06 eventually developed. As development of the system was moving forward they discovered that there was not enough .30-06 ammo in a single lot in the Army’s inventory to test and develop the system so they quickly changed to the 7.62x51mm NATO (308 Win) and left the action the same as there was not enough time for the manufacturers of the stock and floorplate to make the change to short action. They also fully believed they would later do a product improvement update and convert all the M24′s to .30-06. The fact that they could convert them to .300 Win Mag was an unexpected benefit to the SF groups and was never actually designed into the system.



*No 9. SR25 (American)*









Knights SR-25 rifle, civilian version with 20″ barrel 




Knights SR-25 carbine, civilian version with 16″ barrel and telescopic buttstock

*Type*

Sniper rifle

*Place of origin*




United States

*Service history*

*In service*

1990

*Used by*

See _Users_

*Wars*

Afghanistan War, Iraq War, 2006 East Timorese crisis, 2nd Intifada

*Production history*

*Designer*

Eugene Stoner

*Manufacturer*

Knight’s Armament Company

*Variants*

SR-25 Enhanced Match rifle, with 20 in (510 mm) barrelSR-25 Enhanced Match Carbine, with 16 in (410 mm) barrel and M110 flash suppressor

*Specifications*

*Weight*

Match Rifle 10.75 lb (4.88 kg), 
LwMatch 9.5 lb (4.3 kg), 
Carbine 7.5 lb (3.4 kg), 
Sporter 8.75 lb (3.97 kg)

*Length*

1,118 mm (44.0 in)

*Barrel length*

Match Rifle 24 in (610 mm)(also LwMatch & Sporter 20 in/510 mm, Carbine 16 in/410 mm)



*Cartridge*

7.62x51mm NATO

*Action*

Gas-operated, rotating bolt

*Rate of fire*

Semi-automatic

*Feed system*

10 and 20-round detachable box magazine



*No 8. L42 Enfield (British)*





*Type*


Bolt-action rifle

*Place of origin*




United Kingdom

*Service history*

*In service*

1895-1926 (MLE) 
1907–present (SMLE)

*Used by*


*Wars*

Second Boer War 
First World War 
Second World War 
Various Colonial conflicts 
Irish War of Independence 
Malayan Emergency 
Korean War 
Nepalese Civil War 
Afganistan conflict 
and numerous other conflicts.

*Production history*

*Designer*

James Paris Lee, RSAF Enfield

*Produced*

1895-1907 (MLE) 
1907– (SMLE)

*Number built*

over 17,000,000 (All Variants) [1]

*Variants*

Short, Magazine Lee Enfield Mk. I, Mk. I*, Mk.III, Mk. III*, Rifle No. 4 Mk. 1, Mk. 1* (produced by Savage and Long Branch), Mk. 1(T) Sniper Rifle, Mk. 2, Rifle No 5 Mk. 1 (Jungle Carbine)

*Specifications*

*Weight*

~4 kg (8.8 lb) depending on wood density

*Length*

1,130 mm (44.5 in)

*Barrel length*

635 mm (25 in)



*Cartridge*

.303 Mk VII SAA Ball

*Action*

Bolt-action

*Muzzle velocity*

744 m/s (2,441 ft/s)

*Effective range*

550 yards (503 m) [2]

*Maximum range*

2,000 yd (1,829 m)

*Feed system*

10-round magazine, loaded with 5-round charger clips

*Sights*

Sliding ramp rear sights, Fixed-post front sights, “Dial” long-range volley sights; Telescopic sights on Sniper models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*No 7. M21 (American)*










*Type*

Sniper rifle

*Place of origin*




United States

*Service history*

*In service*

1969–1988

*Used by*

United States

*Production history*

*Designer*

Army Weapons Command, 
Combat Development Command, 
Limited Warfare Agency

*Designed*

1969

*Manufacturer*

Rock Island Arsenal, Springfield Armory

*Variants*

M25

*Specifications*

*Weight*

5.27 kg (11.6 lb)

*Length*

1118 mm (44 in)

*Barrel length*

560 mm (22 in)



*Cartridge*

7.62x51mm NATO

*Action*

Gas-operated, rotating bolt

*Muzzle velocity*

853 m/s (2,800 ft/s)

*Effective range*

690 m (750 yd)

*Feed system*

5, 10 or 20-round detachable boxmagazine

*Sights*

Front: National Match front blade .062 
Rear: Match-grade hooded aperture with one-half minute adjustments for both windage and elevation. 
26 3/4 in sight radius.



*No 6. PSG1 (German)*





*Type*


Sniper rifle

*Place of origin*




West Germany

*Service history*

*In service*

1972-present

*Used by*

Germans

*Production history*

*Designer*

Heckler & Koch GmbH

*Designed*

1970s

*Manufacturer*

Heckler & Koch GmbH 
SEDENA (licensed)

*Produced*

1972–present

*Variants*

PSG1A1, MSG90, MSG90A1

*Specifications*

*Weight*

7.2 kg (15.87 lb)

*Length*

1,230 mm (48.4 in)

*Barrel length*

650 mm (25.6 in)

*Width*

59 mm (2.3 in)

*Height*

258 mm (10.2 in) with telescopic sight



*Cartridge*

7.62x51mm NATO

*Action*

Roller-delayed blowback

*Muzzle velocity*

868 m/s (2,848 ft/s)

*Effective range*

800 m

*Feed system*

5- or 20-round detachable box magazineor 50-round drum

*Sights*

Hendsoldt ZF6x42PSG1 telescopic sightwith illuminated reticle

*

No 5. Dragunov SVD (Soviet Union)*










*Type*

Sniper rifle

*Place of origin*




Soviet Union

*Service history*

*In service*

1963–present

*Used by*

Russians

*Wars*

Vietnam War, [1] Soviet war in Afghanistan, Iraq War, Yugoslav Wars,First and Second Chechen Wars, 2008 South Ossetia War

*Production history*

*Designer*

Evgeny Dragunov

*Designed*

1958–1963

*Manufacturer*

Izhmash, Norinco, Zastava Arms

*Produced*

1963–present [2]

*Variants*

See _Variants_

*Specifications*

*Weight*

4.30 kg (9.48 lb) (with scope and unloaded magazine) [2] 
4.68 kg (10.3 lb) (SVDS) 
4.40 kg (9.7 lb) (SVU) 
5.02 kg (11.1 lb) (SWD-M)

*Length*

1,225 mm (48.2 in) (SVD) [2] 
1,135 mm (44.7 in) stock extended / 815 mm (32.1 in) stock folded (SVDS) 
900 mm (35.4 in) (SVU) 
1,125 mm (44.3 in) (SWD-M)

*Barrel length*

610 mm (24.0 in) (SVD, SWD-M) [2] 
565 mm (22.2 in) (SVDS) 
600 mm (23.6 in) (SVU)



*Cartridge*

7.62x54mmR [2]

*Action*

Gas-operated, rotating bolt

*Muzzle velocity*

830 m/s (2,723 ft/s) (SVD, SVDS, SWD-M) 
800 m/s (2,624.7 ft/s) (SVU)

*Effective range*

Up to 800 m sight adjustments for point targets

*Maximum range*

1,300 m with scope 
1,200 m with iron sights

*Feed system*

10-round detachable box magazine

*Sights*

PSO-1 telescopic sight and iron sights with an adjustable rear notch sight


----------



## Maarkhoor

*No 4. AS50 (Bristish)*










*Type*

Anti-materiel rifle, Sniper rifle


*Place of origin*




United Kingdom


*Production history*


*Designed*

2005 or 2006


*Produced*

2006


*Number built*

Unknown


*Variants*

1 AS50


*Specifications*


*Weight*

27 lb (12.2 kg) (no scope/sight, empty mag)


*Length*

53.9″ (1369 mm)


*Barrel length*

692 mm





*Cartridge*

12.7 x 99 mm NATO


*Caliber*

12.7 mm .50 BMG


*Action*

Direct impingement [ _citation needed _]


*Rate of fire*

semi-automatic, estimated at 5 rounds/1.3 seconds


*Effective range*

1,500 m


*Feed system*

5 or 10 round detachable box magazine





*No 3. Barrett .50 Cal (American)*










*Type*

Sniper rifle


*Place of origin*




United States


*Production history*


*Manufacturer*

Barrett Firearms Company


*Unit cost*

$3800-$4000


*Specifications*


*Weight*

25 lb (11.36 kg)


*Length*

50.4 in (1280 mm)


*Barrel length*

32 inches (813 mm)





*Cartridge*

.50 BMG (12.7 × 99 mm), 
.416 Barrett


*Action*

Single Shot, Bolt Action


*Maximum range*

2600 Meters


----------



## Maarkhoor

*No 2. Cheytac .408 cal (American)*










*Type*

Rifle

*Place of origin*




United States

*Production history*

*Designer*

John Taylor and William O. Wordman

*Designed*

2001

*Manufacturer*

Chey Tac

*Produced*

2001–present

*Variants*

.375 Chey Tac

*Specifications*

*Parent case*

.505 Gibbs

*Case type*

Rimless, bottleneck

*Bullet diameter*

.408 in (10.4 mm)

*Neck diameter*

.438 in (11.1 mm)

*Shoulder diameter*

.601 in (15.3 mm)

*Base diameter*

.637 in (16.2 mm)

*Rim diameter*

.640 in (16.3 mm)

*Rim thickness*

.065 in (1.7 mm)

*Case length*

3.04 in (77 mm)

*Overall length*

4.307 in (109.4 mm)

*Case capacity*

159 gr H 2 O (10.335 cm³)

*Rifling twist*

1 in 13 in (330.2 mm)

*Primer type*

Large Rifle

*Maximum pressure*

63,800 psi (440 MPa)

*Ballistic performance*

*Bullet weight/type*

*Velocity*

*Energy*

305 gr (19.8 g) Solid

3,500 ft/s (1,100 m/s)

8,298 ft·lbf(11,251 J)

419 gr (27.2 g) Solid

3,000 ft/s (910 m/s)

8,376 ft·lbf(11,356 J)

_Source: Cartridges of the World[_



*No 1. L115A3 AWM (British)*










*Type*


Sniper rifle

*Place of origin*




United Kingdom

*Service history*

*In service*

1997 – present

*Used by*

See _Users_

*Wars*

Afghanistan War, Iraq War

*Production history*

*Manufacturer*

Accuracy International

*Specifications*

*Weight*

6.5 kg (14.3 lb) (.300 Winchester Magnum) 
6.9 kg (15.1 lb) (.338 Lapua Magnum) 
with stock, bipod and empty magazine

*Length*

1200 mm (47.2 in) (.300 Win. Mag.) 
1230 mm (48.4 in) (.338 Lapua Magnum)

*Barrel length*

660 mm (26 in) (.300 Win. Mag.) 
686 mm (27 in) (.338 Lapua Magnum)



*Cartridge*

.300 Winchester Magnum 
.338 Lapua Magnum

*Action*

Bolt-action

*Effective range*

1,100 metres (1,203 yd) 
.300 Winchester Magnum [1] 
1,400 metres (1,531 yd) 
.338 Lapua Magnum [1]

*Feed system*

5-round detachable box magazine

*Sights*

detachable aperture type iron sights 
day or night optics



















@WAJsal @Khafee @Gufi @Indus Falcon @Zarvan

@Jonah Arthur @Zibago

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The list has a problem few of the Guns are only 4 to 5 years old others are at least 30 years old that is a major issue here. Still good effort @Maarkhor


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zarvan said:


> The list has a problem few of the Guns are only 4 to 5 years old others are at least 30 years old that is a major issue here. Still good effort @Maarkhor


Dear Zarvan some old rifles prove their effectiveness and improved with modern manufacturing methods / machines and for new ones based on previously war experience and research, Modern rifles lethal enough to be placed in the list.


----------



## Zarvan

MaarKhoor said:


> Dear Zarvan some old rifles prove their effectiveness and improved with modern manufacturing methods / machines and for new ones based on previously war experience and research, Modern rifles lethal enough to be placed in the list.


By the Army can decide what they want but what should our Commandos unit should be given I mean units being raised by all provinces for Anti Terrorism and SWAT role.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zarvan said:


> By the Army can decide what they want but what should our Commandos unit should be given I mean units being raised by all provinces for Anti Terrorism and SWAT role.


They already have quite nice rifles for this purpose including Russian and US made, Quite often seen during operation zarb e azab with SSG snipers.


----------



## Zarvan

MaarKhoor said:


> They already have quite nice rifles for this purpose including Russian and US made, Quite often seen during operation zarb e azab with SSG snipers.


I am not talking about Army or SSG I am talking about newly formed Anti Terrorism Units like SSU in Sindh and others being raised in KPK and Punjab


----------



## C130

I'd rather have 100 marksman armed with Mosin-Nagants for every 1 sniper team armed with .50 sniper rifle.


Mosin-Nagant would be a cheap varmint killer.


----------



## MilSpec

is that the famed finnish "White Death"



C130 said:


> I'd rather have 100 marksman armed with Mosin-Nagants for every 1 sniper team armed with .50 sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> Mosin-Nagant would be a cheap varmint killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

MilSpec said:


> is that the famed finnish "White Death"


I think yea it's him
Finnish Sniper • Simo Hayha • The White Death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

M21 is nice, but there's a better version - M14 EBR:











M2010 would be my go-to rifle:











More a DMR than a sniper rifle, the HK417 is a great choice too:











Can anyone name the rifle used by Norwegian Military Skarpskytters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

What about Vintorez? It is not the champion of the long distance, but in its own way a unique sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Craig Harrison (sniper)*
Craig Harrison (born November 1974)[1] is a former Corporal of Horse (CoH) in the Blues and Royals, a cavalry regiment of the British Army, and as of November 2009[update] holds the record for the longest confirmed sniper kill in combat, at a range of 2,475 m (2,707 yd). This exceeds the previous record of 2,430 m (2,657 yd) set by Rob Furlong in 2002.[2] This record was certified by Guinness World Records.[3]
Record details[edit]
In November 2009, Harrison consecutively struck two Taliban machine gunners south of Musa Qala in Helmand Province in Afghanistan at a range of 2,475 m (2,707 yd) using a L115A3 Long Range Rifle.[4][5][6][7][8] In a BBC interview, Harrison reported it took about nine shots for him and his spotter to initially range the target successfully. Then, he reported, his first shot "on target" was a killing shot followed consecutively by a kill shot on a second machine gunner. The bodies were later found by Afghan National Police looking to retrieve the weapon (which had already been removed). The first Taliban was shot in the gut and the other through the side. Later in the day an Apache helicopter hovered over the firing position, using its laser range finder to measure the distance to the machine-gun position, confirming it was the longest kill in history.[1][9]

In the reports, Harrison mentions the environmental conditions were perfect for long range shooting: no wind, mild weather and clear visibility.[9]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

vostok said:


> What about Vintorez? It is not the champion of the long distance, but in its own way a unique sniper rifle.
> View attachment 285325
> 
> View attachment 285326


ask Tula to export a semi auto chambered in 7.62x39 instead of 9 x 39 sub sonic to EAA...would sell pretty well. Hopefully we will see a semi auto Bizon soon.


----------



## LowPost

DesertFox97 said:


> I think yea it's him
> Finnish Sniper • Simo Hayha • The White Death





MilSpec said:


> is that the famed finnish "White Death"



The picture is often associated with Simo Häyhä but actually it depicts a Swedish volunteer fighting for Finland and armed with a Model 1896 Swedish Mauser long rifle chambered in 6.5x55mm. However just as the Swedish soldier Häyhä did not use a scope.

A Swedish volunteer in the Winter War, Finland, 1940


----------



## Al-Taïr

@MaarKhoor brother please take a look @ this nemesis arms vanquish aka windrunner aka mini intervention





I am sure it will find itself a spot in your list..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Al-Taïr said:


> @MaarKhoor brother please take a look @ this nemesis arms vanquish aka windrunner aka mini intervention
> View attachment 285974
> 
> I am sure it will find itself a spot in your list..


Weapons expert call it rooftop sniper, extremely low range and not even won any major contract.


----------



## Zarvan

Which is the best sniper rifle in the world? Which is the best modern sniper rifle and why? Our Top 10 analysis is based on the combined score of range, accuracy, firepower, penetration, reliability, production numbers, number of users, and some other features.

This list includes only modern sniper rifles, that are currently in service. It does not includes prototypes that are not yet in production, or ageing sniper rifles that are no longer used.

Currently top 10 sniper rifles in the world are these:








Nr.1 Barrett M82 (United States)



The Barrett M82 is a semi-automatic anti-material rifle, designed and developed by Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. Development of this powerful anti-material rifle began in the early 1980s. Working versions were ready by 1982, hence the designation M82. It is worth noting that the M82 is a company designation, rather than a US military designation. The company successfully sold 100 rifles to Swedish Armed Forces in 1989. In 1990-1991 US Marine Corps obtained around 125 of these rifles. Soon followed orders from the US Army and Air Force. Today this anti-material rifle is in service with nearly 60 countries and used by military and law enforcement forces. In a number of countries this anti-material rifle is used as a long-range anti-personnel sniper weapon.

This rifle was designed to destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It is used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. Even though it was originally designed as an anti-material rifle, the Barrett M82 is also used as a long-range sniper rifle. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff range. This rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete. However the Barrett M82 is primarily used as anti-material weapon.

The Barrett M82 is chambered for powerful 12.7x99 mm (.50 BMG) ammunition. This ammunition was originally developed for and used in Browning M2 heavy machine gun. Sometimes the Barrett M82 is referred as "Light Fifty" for its cartridge.

This weapon has a unique recoil reduction mechanism. The muzzle brake is said to absorb 70% of the recoil. It reduces the forces acting on internal mechanisms and the shooter.

This weapon is fed from 10-round detachable magazines.

The Barrett M82 was often fitted with 10x magnification scope. This weapon can be also used with night vision scopes. There is a flip-up iron sight for emergency use in case of scope damage. Modern variants have a Picatinny-type scope rail on top of the receiver.

The original Barrett M82 has a built-in carrying handle, while the modern versions come with quick-detachable one. This rifle also has a detachable bipod. This weapon can be fitted with carry sling. However due to its size the Barrett M82 is usually carried in special case.

The unit cost of the rifle is around $8 900.










Nr.2 Steyr SSG 69 (Austria)



The Steyr Scharfschutzengewehr 69, or SSG 69 is an Austrian sniper rifle. Externally it resembles a hunting rifle, however it was specially designed as a weapon for military and law enforcement forces. Since the mid 1960s the Austrian Army was looking for an advanced sniper rifle to equip its own snipers. In 1969 the rifle designed by Steyr was adopted by the Austrian Army as a standard sniper weapon, hence its designation. After the break up of the Steyr-Daimler-Puch company, its firearm manufacturing division became independent. Since 1987-1989 this sniper rifle was produced by Steyr Mannlicher. Eventually this weapon made its name for impressive accuracy and was adopted by a number of countries from all over the world, where it is used by military or law enforcement forces. Currently the SSG 69 is one of the most popular sniper rifles in the world. Export operators include Argentina, Chile, Greece, India, Indonesia, Ireland, Jordan, Netherlands, Pakistan, Peru, Saudi Arabia and Turkey. This sniper rifle is even used by a US BORTAC border patrol unit. This weapon saw action during numerous wars and military conflicts. The SSG 69 was produced without changes for more than 40 years. Its production ceased only in 2015. It was succeeded by a modern SSG 08 sniper rifle.

The Steyr SSG 69 is a bolt-action weapon. It is chambered for a standard NATO 7.62x51 mm (.308 Winchester) cartridge. At the time of its introduction in the late 1960s this weapon was different than most contemporary sniper rifles. Design of the SSG 69 was rather unique. Some of its features were cutting-edge back in the late 1960s. It used synthetic materials for light weight and cold hammer-forged barrels for durability. Also it had detachable magazine of unusual design.

The SSG 69 sniper rifle is relatively compact. It comes with a 650 mm (25.6") barrel. Furthermore it a very light rifle. Modern equivalents with similar performance weigh nearly twice as much. Also the Austrian SSG 69 proved to be a reliable and durable design.

This sniper rifle uses an unusual detachable rotary magazine, that holds 5 rounds. The magazine is transparent, so it is easy to see how many rounds are loaded. The magazine is released by squeezing two release buttons on either side of the magazine. A larger 10-round box magazine was available as an accessory. It protrudes down bellow the rifle.

The stock is made of fiberglass. Back in the late 1960s it was a novelty, as most other rifles had wooden stocks. Contemporary weapons, that were adopted during similar time frame, including the US Army's M21, USMC's M40 and German Mauser SP66, all had wooden stocks. So even though the SSG 69 may not have been the first rifle with a synthetic stock, but it was certainly pioneering that Steyr was using this feature as standard. The buttstock is hollow to keep the weight down. Also the buttstock has a spacer system, that allows for adjusting the length of pull by adding or removing spacers.

This weapon is popular due to its accuracy. The Steyr SSG 69 demonstrated sub 0.5 MOA accuracy during several international competitions. Back in the late 1960s just a few custom rifles were sub-MOA accurate. The SSG 69 is normally used with a scope. Originally Austrian Army rifles were paired with Kahles ZF69 6x magnification scopes. With this scope the rifle was effective out to 600 meters. Later a Kahles ZF84 10x magnification scope was adopted. It extend effective range of the rifle out to 800 meters. There are auxiliary iron sights for emergency use.

There is a standard accessory rail on the bottom of the forearm. It is used for mounting sling studs and bipod. However despite its impressive accuracy the SSG 69 can not match ergonomics of modern rifles. It lacks a proper pistol grip, fully adjustable stock or Picatinny-type rails. Furthermore there is no means of mounting any sort of scope rail. Despite the fact that the SSG 69 is out-dated, it remains a very competitive design. In terms of performance it meets modern standards.

There are several variants of this sniper rifle, however most of them have only cosmetic differences. The only anomaly is the SSG PIV silenced sniper rifle, that was designed to be used in conjunction with a sound suppressor.










Nr.3 Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum (United Kingdom)



The Arctic Warfare Magnum (AWM) is a British sniper rifle. It is a product of Accuracy International company. It is a more powerful version of the Arctic Warfare sniper rifle, designed to use larger and more powerful Magnum-type cartridges. The word "Magnum" in the designation denotes the Magnum chambering. There are two main versions of this weapon, chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum and .338 Lapua Magnum ammunition. This weapon was adopted in 1996. Version chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum is in service with the Czech Republic, Germany (locally designated as the G22), and some other countries. Another version, chambered for .338 Lapua Magnum was adopted by at least 14 countries, including Ireland, Israel, Italy, Malaysia, Netherlands, Norway, South Korea, and the United Kingdom. This sniper rifle saw action during wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

It is a bolt-action sniper rifle. Generally the Arctic Warfare Magnum is similar to the original Arctic Warfare sniper rifle, but has a longer bolt to accommodate the larger and more powerful Magnum-type ammunition. This weapon has a stainless steel 660 mm (26") barrel. It is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazines.

The .300 Winchester Magnum (7.62x67 mm) cartridge was originally designed as a hunting ammunition. It has a flatter trajectory and significantly increased muzzle velocity, wind resistance and supersonic range than the standard NATO .308 Winchester (7.62x51 mm) cartridge. As a result it has significantly longer effective range. The Arctic Warfare Magnum rifle chambered for this ammunition has an effective range of 1 100 meters.

Another version, chambered for the .338 Lapua Magnum, is much more powerful. This cartridge was specially designed for military snipers as long-range sniping ammunition. Its effective range is comparable with that of .50 BMG (12.7x99 mm) cartridge, though the .338 Lapua Magnum develops significantly less kinetic energy and penetration. It outperforms the .300 Winchester Magnum version. The Arctic Warfare Magnum rifle, chambered for this ammunition, has an effective range of 1 500 - 1 700 meters. In some cases the .338 Lapua Magnum round can reportedly penetrate armored glass. This weapon is one of the best sniper rifles in the world. In fact in 2009 the second longest sniper kill in history was made with the L115A3 rifle (British version of the Arctic Warfare Magnum) in Afghanistan. A British Army sniper Craig Harrison killed two Taliban fighters at a range of 2 475 meters. At the time it was the longest sniper kill ever made.

This sniper rifle has a solid buttstock. Though there is a version with a folding buttstock stock. It is designated as the Arctic Warfare Magnum-Folding, (or AWM-F). This weapon is more comfortable to carry in a backpack.










Nr.4 Barrett M95 (United States)



The Barrett M95 is a manual bolt-action anti-material and sniper rifle, designed by Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. It is an improved production version of the Barrett M90. The major difference is that the pistol grip with the trigger have been moved slightly forward for better magazine clearance. Thus the new weapon is more comfortable to use. In 1995 the Barrett M95 replaced in production the original Barrett M90. The M95 is a company designation, rather than a US military designation. The number in the designation denotes the year 1995, when a working version of the rifle was ready. This weapon is proposed as a lighter, more compact and manually-operated alternative to the semi-automatic Barrett M82. It is intended for elite military and law enforcement units. In 1999 this weapon was selected for a US Army trials to become the new XM107. A small number of these rifles were purchased for trials and evaluation, however eventually the Barrett M82 was selected. Still though the Barrett M95 was adopted by a number of countries from all around the world. The Barrett company announces that this sniper rifle is used by 15 countries. This weapon is used by Argentina, Austria, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Georgia, Italy, Jordan, Malaysia, Philippines, Spain, Thailand, Turkey, and some other countries. However the Barrett M95 could never match the popularity of the original Barrett M82, that is in service with nearly 60 countries. As of 2017 the Barrett M95 is still being offered.

Essentially the Barrett M95 can be seen as a manually-operated version of the Barrett M82 with a bullpup layout. The bullpup layout, as well as more simple bolt-action operation, allowed to reduce overall length and size of the weapon. However it maintains barrel length and performance of the M82.

The M95 is chambered for a powerful 12.7x99 mm (.50 BMG) cartridge. This weapon comes with a 736 mm (29") barrel.

This sniper rifle has a manual thumb-lever safety. The Barrett M95 can be easily field stripped for cleaning and maintenance. The weapon can be disassembled or assembled for cleaning within 60 seconds, without using any tools.

This rifle is used to destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It is also used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. Even though the Barrett M95 was originally designed as an anti-material rifle, it is often used as a long-range anti-personnel sniper weapon. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff ranges. Furthermore this rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete.

This weapon has a unique recoil reduction mechanism. Its highly-effective muzzle brake is said to absorb 70% of the recoil. The muzzle brake reduces the forces acting on internal mechanisms and the shooter. There is also a highly absorbent recoil pad.

The Barrett M95 is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazine.

This sniper rifle has a scope rail on top of the receiver. Current production version has a Picatinny-type scope rail. This weapon is being offered with a Leupold 10x magnification scope. Though it can also mount various other scopes and night vision sights. There are no backup iron sights for emergency use in case of scope damage. This weapon is typically used out to a range of around 900 meters, though skilled snipers can hit targets at ranges beyond 2 000 meters.

This rifle has a detachable bipod. It accepts a rear adjustable monopod. This weapon can be fitted with a carry sling.

As of 2017 the unit cost of the ranges from $6 600 to $9 500, depending on configuration. It is around 30% less expensive than the popular Barrett M82.










Nr.5 SAKO TRG 42 (Finland)



The SAKO TRG 42 is a Finnish long-range sniper rifle. It is one of the best sniper rifles in the world. It is an improved production version of the previous SAKO TRG 41. Improvements of the TRG 42 over the previous TRG 41 include a new stock design. Also this weapon was designed to handle more powerful cartridges with a maximum length of 95 mm. In 1999 the SAKO TGR 42 replaced in production the previous TRG 41. This sniper rifle is in service with at least 14 countries from all over the world, including the Finnish Defense Forces. It is mainly used by army units and special forces. Also there are some law enforcement users.

The SAKO TRG 42 is a manually-operated, bolt-action weapon. This sniper rifle is available chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum (7.62x67 mm) and .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6x70 mm) cartridges. Both versions come with a 690 mm (27") barrels. Performance of this rifle is comparable to British Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum and Swiss Brugger & Thomet APR308 and APR338. The SAKO company also produces a less powerful TRG 22 sniper rifle, chambered for .308 Winchester cartridge, which is a standard NATO round.

The version chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum cartridge has an effective range of 1 100 meters. Another version, chambered for .338 Lapua Magnum cartridge, has an effective range of 1 500 meters. Finnish Defense Forces' designation of this sniper rifle is 8.6 TKIV 2000.

The SAKO TRG series rifles can be easily recognized by their nearly vertical pistol grips. This sniper rifle comes with a black or green stock. The stock is fully adjustable. There is a version of this weapon with a folding stock.

This sniper rifle comes with a Picatinny-type scope rail. Various scopes or night sights can be used. There are no back up iron sights for emergency use.

A detachable muzzle brake is proposed as an option. This sniper rifle can mount a sound suppressor.










Nr.6 M24 (United States)



Derived from the Remington Model 700 rifle, the M24 SWS (Sniper Weapon System) is the primary sniper rifle of the US Army. It was developed in the 1980s to replace the Springfield Armory M21, and was first fielded in 1988. The M24 was effectively the Army's first weapon developed specially for sniping. It is designated as a "weapon system" rather than simply a weapon, because a detachable telescopic sight and a variety of tools and accessories are issued along with it as part of a single package. It is also employed by the US Air Force.

The M24 is a bolt action rifle, feeding from a detachable box magazine holding either 5 or 10 rounds, depending on the model. It is tapped for either a Leupold Ultra M3A 10×42 mm fixed power, or a Leupold Mk 4 LR/T M3 10×40 mm fixed power scope. Iron sights are fitted as well, as backup for the scope.

The M24 is chambered for the 7.62x51 mm NATO round. It is able to fire machine gun grade ammunition, but this practice is usually avoided, as the lackluster quality of these rounds results in poor accuracy. Match grade ammunition includes the M118, M118LR, and MK 316 MOD 0 "Special Ball, Long Range", and many others. The "long action" design of the M24 also allows it to be reconfigured to fire larger rounds, and variants chambered in .300 Winchester Magnum and .338 Lapua Magnum have been developed to exploit this capability. The effective range of the M24 is 800 m, though shots have successfully been made at beyond 1 000 m. As with its accuracy, the range of the M24 also varies slightly with the ammunition used. From a machine rest, the accuracy can be as low as .35 MOA.

The M24's barrel is made of 416R Stainless Steel. Its rifling is highly unusual in having 5 grooves, rather than a more common even number. The logic behind this decision is that with no grooves or lands directly across from one another, deformation of the bullet is greatly reduced, theoretically resulting in greater accuracy. The actual accuracy of the M24 varies with the type of ammunition used, but is close to 1 MOA with match-grade ammunition at most distances. Though designed to maintain accuracy up to 10 000 rounds fired, the barrel reportedly demonstrates increasing accuracy up to that mark, which is retained even after 20 000 rounds are fired.

The furniture for the M24 is all composite, in the form of the H-S Precision PST-024 stock, with a fixed cheek piece, adjustable LOP and hinged floorplate. The cheekpiece is fixed, while the buttplate is extendable up to 2 inches. The standard container for the complete weapon is the M-1950 Weapon Container for Airborne Operations.

Over 15 000 M24s were manufactured. They are presently used by the armed forces of Afghanistan, Brazil, Hungary, Iraq, Israel, Georgia, Japan, Lebanon, the Philippines, and the United States. Some law enforcement organizations also operate M24s. It is not offered for sale to civilians, but several companies manufacture similar or even nearly identical rifles for the civilian market.










Nr.7 Blaser R93 Tactical (Germany)



The R93 Tactical is a German sniper rifle, designed by Blaser Jagdwaffen. It is based on the Blaser R93 hunting rifle, but has a detachable magazine, muzzle brake and fully adjustable stock. Its production commenced in 1997. This weapon and its versions are used by a number of military, special forces and law enforcement units from all over the world. Users of the Blaser R93 Tactical and its variants include Germany, Australia, Brazil, Bulgaria, France, Iceland, Malaysia, Netherlands, Poland, Slovenia, Ukraine and the United Kingdom. Production of all R93 series rifles was stopped in 2017 in favor to the new R8 bolt-action rifle.

The Blaser R93 Tactical is a bolt-action rifle. However this weapon has a straight-pull action design, that was introduced in the Blaser R93 hunting rifle. This action is more comfortable to use and allows for faster follow-up shots compared to traditional bolt-action rifles. However such design is more complex. This weapon does not have a traditional receiver. Instead it uses an aluminum receiver block, located underneath the barrel and bolt assembly. The Blaser company made its name for its quality and tight machining tolerances.

The Blaser R93 Tactical has a 600 mm (23.6") barrel. There is also a version with a 762 mm (30") barrel. Barrel of the Blaser R93 Tactical can be replaced within 60 seconds.

This weapon is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazines. When inserted, the magazine sits flush with the underside of the body. Also there are optional 10-round capacity magazines.

This weapon has got a lightweight stock with fully-adjustable cheek piece. This weapon has got a vertical pistol grip. There is provision to mount a monopod.

This sniper rifle is extremely accurate. It can deliver small groups with sub 0.25 MOA accuracy. This weapon has got an effective range of around 800 meters.










Nr.8 SIG SSG 3000 (Germany / Switzerland)



The SIG Scharfschutzengewehr 3000, or SSG 3000, is a sniper rifle. Even though it looks like a hunting rifle, it is a combat oriented weapon. This sniper rifle was specially designed for law enforcement forces and military use. Production of this sniper rifle was carried out in Germany. The SSG 3000 is widely used by law enforcement forces in Europe and the United States. It is also used by a number of military users and special forces units from all over the world. The SSG 3000 sniper rifle is no longer produced.

The SSG 3000 is a bolt-action weapon, chambered for standard NATO 7.62x51 mm (.308 Winchester) ammunition. This sniper rifle comes with 457 mm (18") or 597 mm (23.5") barrel. Look of the SSG 3000 changed throughout its production run due to a new stock. The shape of the stock is similar, though updated model has some minor differences. This sniper rifle was designed to withstand hard use. This weapon made its name for its high quality, durability an excellent accuracy.

The SSG 3000 was designed as a modular weapon. Its barrel can be easily swapped out in a matter of minutes. With SIG conversion kit this sniper rifle can be converted within minutes to .260 Remington cartridge. The .260 Remington is based on .308 Winchester cartridge, but loaded to higher pressures.

This sniper rifle has got a safety on the rear side of the action. When the safety is on it locks everything up and prevents firing, as well as cycling the bolt.

This sniper rifle is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazine. The magazine has openings that allow to see how many rounds are loaded. Stock of the SSG 3000 is made of polymer and unlike wooden stocks does not alert shape with changing weather conditions. The stock has a rubber buttpad and spacer system, that allows for adjusting the length of pull by adding or removing spacers. There is also an adjustable cheekpiece. Older model of the SSG 3000 had a stock with ventilation holes, though these were deleted on updated model. Pistol grip of the SSG 3000 is nicely contoured and fits the hand nicely.

This weapon comes with a scope rail. This sniper rifle has an effective range of 900 meters. This weapon is accurate with different types of ammunition. Its accuracy is well under 1 MOA. With suitable ammunition it has an average group size of under 0.5 MOA. The old model of the SSG 3000 had auxiliary iron sights for emergency use. However updated model lacks these sights. Even though it is no longer produced, the SSG 3000 remains a very competitive design. It might lack some bells and whistles of the latest sniper rifles, however in terms of performance it meets modern standards.

This sniper rifle has a mounting for bipod and is normally used with one. There are mountings on each side of the forearm to attach accessory rails.

Interestingly, this sniper rifle has got a flash hider on the end of the barrel. It hides flashand does not give away a sniper's position. However it is not a muzzle brake and does nor reduce the felt recoil. The flash hider can be removed and replaced with a sound suppressor.










Nr.9 Accuracy International Arctic Warfare 50 (United Kingdom)



The Arctic Warfare 50, or AW50, is a .50 caliber bolt-action anti-material and sniper rifle of British origin. It is manufactured by Accuracy International. This weapon is intended for highly trained special forces and elite law enforcement units. Since 1999 it is used by the the British Special Air Service (SAS), Royal Marines and various special forces across the world. Other operators are Australia (AW50F variant), Germany (G24), Ireland, New Zealand Army, Royal Malaysian Navy, Portugal‘s Republican National Guard, Royal Thai Navy.

The rifle is based on its predecessor, the Arctic Warfare sniper rifle. To design the AW50 Accuracy International combined the target shooting performance at competitions with toughness and ruggedness required for the military service. Without scope the AW50 weighs 13.5 kg including all accessories but with empty magazine. It has a hydraulic buffer system in its buttstock, so the recoil is reduced. In turn this feature increases accuracy and ease of operation.

This rifle has an effective range of 1 500 m. Wide range of targets such as vehicles, boats and fortifications can be penetrated using the AW50. The standard 12.7x99 mm round (.50 BMG) has a penetrator with both high explosive and incendiary effect. The rifle can be used to disable vehicles and stationary aircraft by shooting at specific places such as their engines. Rifle is also suitable for counter sniper operations at standoff range and clearing IEDs and mines from distance.

The Arctic Warfare 50 rifle has a free floating steel barrel. It is fed from detachable box-type magazines, holding 5 rounds. The frame is made of aluminum.

The Arcric Warfare 50 can host a wide range of sights, such as SuB 3-12x50 MKII, Simrad KN series and Hensoldt NSV 80, and equipment due to its standard Picatinny-type sight rail.

This rifle comes with adjustable bipod and monopod. These are used to increase stability of the weapon.










Nr.10 McMillan TAC-50 (United States)



The McMillan TAC-50 is a long-range anti-material and sniper rifle, produced by McMillan Brothers Rifles company. Its designation denotes "tactical" and .50 BMG (12.7x99 mm) caliber. The TAC-50 was designed back in the 1980s. This weapon is based on the previous designs of the same company. However this sniper weapon was first adopted only in 2000 by Canadian Armed Forces. This rifle is used by elite military and law enforcement units in various countries. The McMillan TAC-50 is used in Canada, France, Georgia, Israel, Jordan, Philippines, South Africa, Turkey and the United States. In Canadian service it is designated as the C15 Long Range Sniper Weapon. The TAC-50 is used by the US Navy SEALs, designated as the Mk.15.

The McMillan TAC-50 can be used as a long-range anti-material weapon. This rifle can destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It can be also used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. The TAC-50 can be also used as a long-range sniper rifle. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff range. The rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete.

Soon after its introduction the McMillan TAC-50 set two records. In 2002 Canadian sniper Arron Perry made a record kill in Afghanistan from 2 310 meters using his TAC-50 rifle. He broke the 34-year old record for the longest sniper kill in combat, set by Carlos Hathcock in 1968, during the Vietnam War. Perry's record was surpassed a few days later. In 2002 another Canadian sniper Rob Furlong made a kill in Afghanistan from 2 429 meters using the McMillan TAC-50. In 2009 another record of 2 479 meters was set by a British sniper Craig Harrison in Afghanistan, using L115A3 sniper rifle. However in 2017 it was destroyed yet again by a Canadian sniper armed with McMillan TAC-50. Currently the longest recorded sniper kill in history was made with the McMillan TAC-50 rifle from 3 540 meters in Iraq. The shot was made by an unnamed Canadian sniper. The kill was verified by a video camera and other data.

The McMillan TAC-50 is a manually-operated, bolt action rifle. This weapon comes with heavy match-grade barrel and is fitted with an effective muzzle brake, which reduces recoil.

The rifle is fed from detachable box magazines, holding 5 rounds.

Stock of this weapon is made from fiberglass. The stock is adjustable for length. For storage the stock is removed. The TAC-50 comes with a bipod and is designed to be used from a bipod only.

The TAC-50 has a scope rail and can mount various telescopic or night sights. Though this weapon has no back-up iron sights for emergency use. Canadian armed forces use this weapon with 5-25x magnification sights. This weapon is capable of outstanding accuracy and provides 0.5 MOA groups with match-grade ammunition. That's approximately 15 mm at 100 meters. This sniper rifle has an effective range of 1 800 meters. This weapon outperforms the British Accuracy InternationalAW50 and AS50 sniper rifles, chambered for the same ammunition. However the McMillan TAC-50 is not the longest range sniper rifle in the world. The CheyTac M200 Intervention, chambered for specifically designed .408 CheyTac ammunition, has even longer range and is more accurate.

The McMillan TAC-50 can mount a sound suppressor.














CheyTac M200 Intervention (United States)



Many of you may wonder, why the CheyTac M200 Intervention sniper rifle was not mentioned on this TOP 10 list. Today it is the longest range sniper rifle in the world. It holds the world record for the best group (3 bullets) at impressive 2 122 meter range. This weapon is effective out to a range of 1 830 meters. The Intervention is actually one of the best sniper weapons ever created. However for some reason is overlooked by the military.

If this weapon is so good, why it is not being produced in large numbers?.

The Intervention rifle is used only by some elite units, such as the British SAS, Polish GROM, as well as Italian, Singaporean and Turkish special forces. Some sources report that the US Navy SEALs are also using this weapon. Despite its impressive performance this weapon is not that popular. Possibly the main reason is that extreme range of the CheyTac M200 Intervention is not required in most tactical situations. Due to the large size of this weapon it is hard to move in and out of location. Also this weapon is too expensive to achieve widespread sales. There are some other sniper weapons, such as McMillan TAC-50, which is not that sophisticated and not that accurate, but holds the world's longest kill at 3 540 meters. Furthermore the McMillan TAC-50 is used by significantly more countries.

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/top_10_sniper_rifles.htm


----------



## Zarvan

Which is the best sniper rifle in the world? Which is the best modern sniper rifle and why? Our Top 10 analysis is based on the combined score of range, accuracy, firepower, penetration, reliability, production numbers, number of users, and some other features.

This list includes only modern sniper rifles, that are currently in service. It does not includes prototypes that are not yet in production, or ageing sniper rifles that are no longer used.

Currently top 10 sniper rifles in the world are these:








Nr.1 Barrett M82 (United States)



The Barrett M82 is a semi-automatic anti-material rifle, designed and developed by Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. Development of this powerful anti-material rifle began in the early 1980s. Working versions were ready by 1982, hence the designation M82. It is worth noting that the M82 is a company designation, rather than a US military designation. The company successfully sold 100 rifles to Swedish Armed Forces in 1989. In 1990-1991 US Marine Corps obtained around 125 of these rifles. Soon followed orders from the US Army and Air Force. Today this anti-material rifle is in service with nearly 60 countries and used by military and law enforcement forces. In a number of countries this anti-material rifle is used as a long-range anti-personnel sniper weapon.

This rifle was designed to destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It is used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. Even though it was originally designed as an anti-material rifle, the Barrett M82 is also used as a long-range sniper rifle. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff range. This rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete. However the Barrett M82 is primarily used as anti-material weapon.

The Barrett M82 is chambered for powerful 12.7x99 mm (.50 BMG) ammunition. This ammunition was originally developed for and used in Browning M2 heavy machine gun. Sometimes the Barrett M82 is referred as "Light Fifty" for its cartridge.

This weapon has a unique recoil reduction mechanism. The muzzle brake is said to absorb 70% of the recoil. It reduces the forces acting on internal mechanisms and the shooter.

This weapon is fed from 10-round detachable magazines.

The Barrett M82 was often fitted with 10x magnification scope. This weapon can be also used with night vision scopes. There is a flip-up iron sight for emergency use in case of scope damage. Modern variants have a Picatinny-type scope rail on top of the receiver.

The original Barrett M82 has a built-in carrying handle, while the modern versions come with quick-detachable one. This rifle also has a detachable bipod. This weapon can be fitted with carry sling. However due to its size the Barrett M82 is usually carried in special case.

The unit cost of the rifle is around $8 900.










Nr.2 Steyr SSG 69 (Austria)



The Steyr Scharfschutzengewehr 69, or SSG 69 is an Austrian sniper rifle. Externally it resembles a hunting rifle, however it was specially designed as a weapon for military and law enforcement forces. Since the mid 1960s the Austrian Army was looking for an advanced sniper rifle to equip its own snipers. In 1969 the rifle designed by Steyr was adopted by the Austrian Army as a standard sniper weapon, hence its designation. After the break up of the Steyr-Daimler-Puch company, its firearm manufacturing division became independent. Since 1987-1989 this sniper rifle was produced by Steyr Mannlicher. Eventually this weapon made its name for impressive accuracy and was adopted by a number of countries from all over the world, where it is used by military or law enforcement forces. Currently the SSG 69 is one of the most popular sniper rifles in the world. Export operators include Argentina, Chile, Greece, India, Indonesia, Ireland, Jordan, Netherlands, Pakistan, Peru, Saudi Arabia and Turkey. This sniper rifle is even used by a US BORTAC border patrol unit. This weapon saw action during numerous wars and military conflicts. The SSG 69 was produced without changes for more than 40 years. Its production ceased only in 2015. It was succeeded by a modern SSG 08 sniper rifle.

The Steyr SSG 69 is a bolt-action weapon. It is chambered for a standard NATO 7.62x51 mm (.308 Winchester) cartridge. At the time of its introduction in the late 1960s this weapon was different than most contemporary sniper rifles. Design of the SSG 69 was rather unique. Some of its features were cutting-edge back in the late 1960s. It used synthetic materials for light weight and cold hammer-forged barrels for durability. Also it had detachable magazine of unusual design.

The SSG 69 sniper rifle is relatively compact. It comes with a 650 mm (25.6") barrel. Furthermore it a very light rifle. Modern equivalents with similar performance weigh nearly twice as much. Also the Austrian SSG 69 proved to be a reliable and durable design.

This sniper rifle uses an unusual detachable rotary magazine, that holds 5 rounds. The magazine is transparent, so it is easy to see how many rounds are loaded. The magazine is released by squeezing two release buttons on either side of the magazine. A larger 10-round box magazine was available as an accessory. It protrudes down bellow the rifle.

The stock is made of fiberglass. Back in the late 1960s it was a novelty, as most other rifles had wooden stocks. Contemporary weapons, that were adopted during similar time frame, including the US Army's M21, USMC's M40 and German Mauser SP66, all had wooden stocks. So even though the SSG 69 may not have been the first rifle with a synthetic stock, but it was certainly pioneering that Steyr was using this feature as standard. The buttstock is hollow to keep the weight down. Also the buttstock has a spacer system, that allows for adjusting the length of pull by adding or removing spacers.

This weapon is popular due to its accuracy. The Steyr SSG 69 demonstrated sub 0.5 MOA accuracy during several international competitions. Back in the late 1960s just a few custom rifles were sub-MOA accurate. The SSG 69 is normally used with a scope. Originally Austrian Army rifles were paired with Kahles ZF69 6x magnification scopes. With this scope the rifle was effective out to 600 meters. Later a Kahles ZF84 10x magnification scope was adopted. It extend effective range of the rifle out to 800 meters. There are auxiliary iron sights for emergency use.

There is a standard accessory rail on the bottom of the forearm. It is used for mounting sling studs and bipod. However despite its impressive accuracy the SSG 69 can not match ergonomics of modern rifles. It lacks a proper pistol grip, fully adjustable stock or Picatinny-type rails. Furthermore there is no means of mounting any sort of scope rail. Despite the fact that the SSG 69 is out-dated, it remains a very competitive design. In terms of performance it meets modern standards.

There are several variants of this sniper rifle, however most of them have only cosmetic differences. The only anomaly is the SSG PIV silenced sniper rifle, that was designed to be used in conjunction with a sound suppressor.










Nr.3 Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum (United Kingdom)



The Arctic Warfare Magnum (AWM) is a British sniper rifle. It is a product of Accuracy International company. It is a more powerful version of the Arctic Warfare sniper rifle, designed to use larger and more powerful Magnum-type cartridges. The word "Magnum" in the designation denotes the Magnum chambering. There are two main versions of this weapon, chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum and .338 Lapua Magnum ammunition. This weapon was adopted in 1996. Version chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum is in service with the Czech Republic, Germany (locally designated as the G22), and some other countries. Another version, chambered for .338 Lapua Magnum was adopted by at least 14 countries, including Ireland, Israel, Italy, Malaysia, Netherlands, Norway, South Korea, and the United Kingdom. This sniper rifle saw action during wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

It is a bolt-action sniper rifle. Generally the Arctic Warfare Magnum is similar to the original Arctic Warfare sniper rifle, but has a longer bolt to accommodate the larger and more powerful Magnum-type ammunition. This weapon has a stainless steel 660 mm (26") barrel. It is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazines.

The .300 Winchester Magnum (7.62x67 mm) cartridge was originally designed as a hunting ammunition. It has a flatter trajectory and significantly increased muzzle velocity, wind resistance and supersonic range than the standard NATO .308 Winchester (7.62x51 mm) cartridge. As a result it has significantly longer effective range. The Arctic Warfare Magnum rifle chambered for this ammunition has an effective range of 1 100 meters.

Another version, chambered for the .338 Lapua Magnum, is much more powerful. This cartridge was specially designed for military snipers as long-range sniping ammunition. Its effective range is comparable with that of .50 BMG (12.7x99 mm) cartridge, though the .338 Lapua Magnum develops significantly less kinetic energy and penetration. It outperforms the .300 Winchester Magnum version. The Arctic Warfare Magnum rifle, chambered for this ammunition, has an effective range of 1 500 - 1 700 meters. In some cases the .338 Lapua Magnum round can reportedly penetrate armored glass. This weapon is one of the best sniper rifles in the world. In fact in 2009 the second longest sniper kill in history was made with the L115A3 rifle (British version of the Arctic Warfare Magnum) in Afghanistan. A British Army sniper Craig Harrison killed two Taliban fighters at a range of 2 475 meters. At the time it was the longest sniper kill ever made.

This sniper rifle has a solid buttstock. Though there is a version with a folding buttstock stock. It is designated as the Arctic Warfare Magnum-Folding, (or AWM-F). This weapon is more comfortable to carry in a backpack.










Nr.4 Barrett M95 (United States)



The Barrett M95 is a manual bolt-action anti-material and sniper rifle, designed by Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. It is an improved production version of the Barrett M90. The major difference is that the pistol grip with the trigger have been moved slightly forward for better magazine clearance. Thus the new weapon is more comfortable to use. In 1995 the Barrett M95 replaced in production the original Barrett M90. The M95 is a company designation, rather than a US military designation. The number in the designation denotes the year 1995, when a working version of the rifle was ready. This weapon is proposed as a lighter, more compact and manually-operated alternative to the semi-automatic Barrett M82. It is intended for elite military and law enforcement units. In 1999 this weapon was selected for a US Army trials to become the new XM107. A small number of these rifles were purchased for trials and evaluation, however eventually the Barrett M82 was selected. Still though the Barrett M95 was adopted by a number of countries from all around the world. The Barrett company announces that this sniper rifle is used by 15 countries. This weapon is used by Argentina, Austria, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Georgia, Italy, Jordan, Malaysia, Philippines, Spain, Thailand, Turkey, and some other countries. However the Barrett M95 could never match the popularity of the original Barrett M82, that is in service with nearly 60 countries. As of 2017 the Barrett M95 is still being offered.

Essentially the Barrett M95 can be seen as a manually-operated version of the Barrett M82 with a bullpup layout. The bullpup layout, as well as more simple bolt-action operation, allowed to reduce overall length and size of the weapon. However it maintains barrel length and performance of the M82.

The M95 is chambered for a powerful 12.7x99 mm (.50 BMG) cartridge. This weapon comes with a 736 mm (29") barrel.

This sniper rifle has a manual thumb-lever safety. The Barrett M95 can be easily field stripped for cleaning and maintenance. The weapon can be disassembled or assembled for cleaning within 60 seconds, without using any tools.

This rifle is used to destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It is also used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. Even though the Barrett M95 was originally designed as an anti-material rifle, it is often used as a long-range anti-personnel sniper weapon. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff ranges. Furthermore this rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete.

This weapon has a unique recoil reduction mechanism. Its highly-effective muzzle brake is said to absorb 70% of the recoil. The muzzle brake reduces the forces acting on internal mechanisms and the shooter. There is also a highly absorbent recoil pad.

The Barrett M95 is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazine.

This sniper rifle has a scope rail on top of the receiver. Current production version has a Picatinny-type scope rail. This weapon is being offered with a Leupold 10x magnification scope. Though it can also mount various other scopes and night vision sights. There are no backup iron sights for emergency use in case of scope damage. This weapon is typically used out to a range of around 900 meters, though skilled snipers can hit targets at ranges beyond 2 000 meters.

This rifle has a detachable bipod. It accepts a rear adjustable monopod. This weapon can be fitted with a carry sling.

As of 2017 the unit cost of the ranges from $6 600 to $9 500, depending on configuration. It is around 30% less expensive than the popular Barrett M82.










Nr.5 SAKO TRG 42 (Finland)



The SAKO TRG 42 is a Finnish long-range sniper rifle. It is one of the best sniper rifles in the world. It is an improved production version of the previous SAKO TRG 41. Improvements of the TRG 42 over the previous TRG 41 include a new stock design. Also this weapon was designed to handle more powerful cartridges with a maximum length of 95 mm. In 1999 the SAKO TGR 42 replaced in production the previous TRG 41. This sniper rifle is in service with at least 14 countries from all over the world, including the Finnish Defense Forces. It is mainly used by army units and special forces. Also there are some law enforcement users.

The SAKO TRG 42 is a manually-operated, bolt-action weapon. This sniper rifle is available chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum (7.62x67 mm) and .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6x70 mm) cartridges. Both versions come with a 690 mm (27") barrels. Performance of this rifle is comparable to British Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum and Swiss Brugger & Thomet APR308 and APR338. The SAKO company also produces a less powerful TRG 22 sniper rifle, chambered for .308 Winchester cartridge, which is a standard NATO round.

The version chambered for .300 Winchester Magnum cartridge has an effective range of 1 100 meters. Another version, chambered for .338 Lapua Magnum cartridge, has an effective range of 1 500 meters. Finnish Defense Forces' designation of this sniper rifle is 8.6 TKIV 2000.

The SAKO TRG series rifles can be easily recognized by their nearly vertical pistol grips. This sniper rifle comes with a black or green stock. The stock is fully adjustable. There is a version of this weapon with a folding stock.

This sniper rifle comes with a Picatinny-type scope rail. Various scopes or night sights can be used. There are no back up iron sights for emergency use.

A detachable muzzle brake is proposed as an option. This sniper rifle can mount a sound suppressor.










Nr.6 M24 (United States)



Derived from the Remington Model 700 rifle, the M24 SWS (Sniper Weapon System) is the primary sniper rifle of the US Army. It was developed in the 1980s to replace the Springfield Armory M21, and was first fielded in 1988. The M24 was effectively the Army's first weapon developed specially for sniping. It is designated as a "weapon system" rather than simply a weapon, because a detachable telescopic sight and a variety of tools and accessories are issued along with it as part of a single package. It is also employed by the US Air Force.

The M24 is a bolt action rifle, feeding from a detachable box magazine holding either 5 or 10 rounds, depending on the model. It is tapped for either a Leupold Ultra M3A 10×42 mm fixed power, or a Leupold Mk 4 LR/T M3 10×40 mm fixed power scope. Iron sights are fitted as well, as backup for the scope.

The M24 is chambered for the 7.62x51 mm NATO round. It is able to fire machine gun grade ammunition, but this practice is usually avoided, as the lackluster quality of these rounds results in poor accuracy. Match grade ammunition includes the M118, M118LR, and MK 316 MOD 0 "Special Ball, Long Range", and many others. The "long action" design of the M24 also allows it to be reconfigured to fire larger rounds, and variants chambered in .300 Winchester Magnum and .338 Lapua Magnum have been developed to exploit this capability. The effective range of the M24 is 800 m, though shots have successfully been made at beyond 1 000 m. As with its accuracy, the range of the M24 also varies slightly with the ammunition used. From a machine rest, the accuracy can be as low as .35 MOA.

The M24's barrel is made of 416R Stainless Steel. Its rifling is highly unusual in having 5 grooves, rather than a more common even number. The logic behind this decision is that with no grooves or lands directly across from one another, deformation of the bullet is greatly reduced, theoretically resulting in greater accuracy. The actual accuracy of the M24 varies with the type of ammunition used, but is close to 1 MOA with match-grade ammunition at most distances. Though designed to maintain accuracy up to 10 000 rounds fired, the barrel reportedly demonstrates increasing accuracy up to that mark, which is retained even after 20 000 rounds are fired.

The furniture for the M24 is all composite, in the form of the H-S Precision PST-024 stock, with a fixed cheek piece, adjustable LOP and hinged floorplate. The cheekpiece is fixed, while the buttplate is extendable up to 2 inches. The standard container for the complete weapon is the M-1950 Weapon Container for Airborne Operations.

Over 15 000 M24s were manufactured. They are presently used by the armed forces of Afghanistan, Brazil, Hungary, Iraq, Israel, Georgia, Japan, Lebanon, the Philippines, and the United States. Some law enforcement organizations also operate M24s. It is not offered for sale to civilians, but several companies manufacture similar or even nearly identical rifles for the civilian market.










Nr.7 Blaser R93 Tactical (Germany)



The R93 Tactical is a German sniper rifle, designed by Blaser Jagdwaffen. It is based on the Blaser R93 hunting rifle, but has a detachable magazine, muzzle brake and fully adjustable stock. Its production commenced in 1997. This weapon and its versions are used by a number of military, special forces and law enforcement units from all over the world. Users of the Blaser R93 Tactical and its variants include Germany, Australia, Brazil, Bulgaria, France, Iceland, Malaysia, Netherlands, Poland, Slovenia, Ukraine and the United Kingdom. Production of all R93 series rifles was stopped in 2017 in favor to the new R8 bolt-action rifle.

The Blaser R93 Tactical is a bolt-action rifle. However this weapon has a straight-pull action design, that was introduced in the Blaser R93 hunting rifle. This action is more comfortable to use and allows for faster follow-up shots compared to traditional bolt-action rifles. However such design is more complex. This weapon does not have a traditional receiver. Instead it uses an aluminum receiver block, located underneath the barrel and bolt assembly. The Blaser company made its name for its quality and tight machining tolerances.

The Blaser R93 Tactical has a 600 mm (23.6") barrel. There is also a version with a 762 mm (30") barrel. Barrel of the Blaser R93 Tactical can be replaced within 60 seconds.

This weapon is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazines. When inserted, the magazine sits flush with the underside of the body. Also there are optional 10-round capacity magazines.

This weapon has got a lightweight stock with fully-adjustable cheek piece. This weapon has got a vertical pistol grip. There is provision to mount a monopod.

This sniper rifle is extremely accurate. It can deliver small groups with sub 0.25 MOA accuracy. This weapon has got an effective range of around 800 meters.










Nr.8 SIG SSG 3000 (Germany / Switzerland)



The SIG Scharfschutzengewehr 3000, or SSG 3000, is a sniper rifle. Even though it looks like a hunting rifle, it is a combat oriented weapon. This sniper rifle was specially designed for law enforcement forces and military use. Production of this sniper rifle was carried out in Germany. The SSG 3000 is widely used by law enforcement forces in Europe and the United States. It is also used by a number of military users and special forces units from all over the world. The SSG 3000 sniper rifle is no longer produced.

The SSG 3000 is a bolt-action weapon, chambered for standard NATO 7.62x51 mm (.308 Winchester) ammunition. This sniper rifle comes with 457 mm (18") or 597 mm (23.5") barrel. Look of the SSG 3000 changed throughout its production run due to a new stock. The shape of the stock is similar, though updated model has some minor differences. This sniper rifle was designed to withstand hard use. This weapon made its name for its high quality, durability an excellent accuracy.

The SSG 3000 was designed as a modular weapon. Its barrel can be easily swapped out in a matter of minutes. With SIG conversion kit this sniper rifle can be converted within minutes to .260 Remington cartridge. The .260 Remington is based on .308 Winchester cartridge, but loaded to higher pressures.

This sniper rifle has got a safety on the rear side of the action. When the safety is on it locks everything up and prevents firing, as well as cycling the bolt.

This sniper rifle is fed from detachable 5-round capacity magazine. The magazine has openings that allow to see how many rounds are loaded. Stock of the SSG 3000 is made of polymer and unlike wooden stocks does not alert shape with changing weather conditions. The stock has a rubber buttpad and spacer system, that allows for adjusting the length of pull by adding or removing spacers. There is also an adjustable cheekpiece. Older model of the SSG 3000 had a stock with ventilation holes, though these were deleted on updated model. Pistol grip of the SSG 3000 is nicely contoured and fits the hand nicely.

This weapon comes with a scope rail. This sniper rifle has an effective range of 900 meters. This weapon is accurate with different types of ammunition. Its accuracy is well under 1 MOA. With suitable ammunition it has an average group size of under 0.5 MOA. The old model of the SSG 3000 had auxiliary iron sights for emergency use. However updated model lacks these sights. Even though it is no longer produced, the SSG 3000 remains a very competitive design. It might lack some bells and whistles of the latest sniper rifles, however in terms of performance it meets modern standards.

This sniper rifle has a mounting for bipod and is normally used with one. There are mountings on each side of the forearm to attach accessory rails.

Interestingly, this sniper rifle has got a flash hider on the end of the barrel. It hides flashand does not give away a sniper's position. However it is not a muzzle brake and does nor reduce the felt recoil. The flash hider can be removed and replaced with a sound suppressor.










Nr.9 Accuracy International Arctic Warfare 50 (United Kingdom)



The Arctic Warfare 50, or AW50, is a .50 caliber bolt-action anti-material and sniper rifle of British origin. It is manufactured by Accuracy International. This weapon is intended for highly trained special forces and elite law enforcement units. Since 1999 it is used by the the British Special Air Service (SAS), Royal Marines and various special forces across the world. Other operators are Australia (AW50F variant), Germany (G24), Ireland, New Zealand Army, Royal Malaysian Navy, Portugal‘s Republican National Guard, Royal Thai Navy.

The rifle is based on its predecessor, the Arctic Warfare sniper rifle. To design the AW50 Accuracy International combined the target shooting performance at competitions with toughness and ruggedness required for the military service. Without scope the AW50 weighs 13.5 kg including all accessories but with empty magazine. It has a hydraulic buffer system in its buttstock, so the recoil is reduced. In turn this feature increases accuracy and ease of operation.

This rifle has an effective range of 1 500 m. Wide range of targets such as vehicles, boats and fortifications can be penetrated using the AW50. The standard 12.7x99 mm round (.50 BMG) has a penetrator with both high explosive and incendiary effect. The rifle can be used to disable vehicles and stationary aircraft by shooting at specific places such as their engines. Rifle is also suitable for counter sniper operations at standoff range and clearing IEDs and mines from distance.

The Arctic Warfare 50 rifle has a free floating steel barrel. It is fed from detachable box-type magazines, holding 5 rounds. The frame is made of aluminum.

The Arcric Warfare 50 can host a wide range of sights, such as SuB 3-12x50 MKII, Simrad KN series and Hensoldt NSV 80, and equipment due to its standard Picatinny-type sight rail.

This rifle comes with adjustable bipod and monopod. These are used to increase stability of the weapon.










Nr.10 McMillan TAC-50 (United States)



The McMillan TAC-50 is a long-range anti-material and sniper rifle, produced by McMillan Brothers Rifles company. Its designation denotes "tactical" and .50 BMG (12.7x99 mm) caliber. The TAC-50 was designed back in the 1980s. This weapon is based on the previous designs of the same company. However this sniper weapon was first adopted only in 2000 by Canadian Armed Forces. This rifle is used by elite military and law enforcement units in various countries. The McMillan TAC-50 is used in Canada, France, Georgia, Israel, Jordan, Philippines, South Africa, Turkey and the United States. In Canadian service it is designated as the C15 Long Range Sniper Weapon. The TAC-50 is used by the US Navy SEALs, designated as the Mk.15.

The McMillan TAC-50 can be used as a long-range anti-material weapon. This rifle can destroy sensitive enemy equipment, like parked aircraft, radar units, trucks and various other important assets at long range. It can be also used for remote destruction of explosive ordnance. The TAC-50 can be also used as a long-range sniper rifle. It can neutralize enemy snipers at standoff range. The rifle can be also used to hit enemy soldiers, that are hiding behind cover and walls, as its powerful ammunition can penetrate through bricks and concrete.

Soon after its introduction the McMillan TAC-50 set two records. In 2002 Canadian sniper Arron Perry made a record kill in Afghanistan from 2 310 meters using his TAC-50 rifle. He broke the 34-year old record for the longest sniper kill in combat, set by Carlos Hathcock in 1968, during the Vietnam War. Perry's record was surpassed a few days later. In 2002 another Canadian sniper Rob Furlong made a kill in Afghanistan from 2 429 meters using the McMillan TAC-50. In 2009 another record of 2 479 meters was set by a British sniper Craig Harrison in Afghanistan, using L115A3 sniper rifle. However in 2017 it was destroyed yet again by a Canadian sniper armed with McMillan TAC-50. Currently the longest recorded sniper kill in history was made with the McMillan TAC-50 rifle from 3 540 meters in Iraq. The shot was made by an unnamed Canadian sniper. The kill was verified by a video camera and other data.

The McMillan TAC-50 is a manually-operated, bolt action rifle. This weapon comes with heavy match-grade barrel and is fitted with an effective muzzle brake, which reduces recoil.

The rifle is fed from detachable box magazines, holding 5 rounds.

Stock of this weapon is made from fiberglass. The stock is adjustable for length. For storage the stock is removed. The TAC-50 comes with a bipod and is designed to be used from a bipod only.

The TAC-50 has a scope rail and can mount various telescopic or night sights. Though this weapon has no back-up iron sights for emergency use. Canadian armed forces use this weapon with 5-25x magnification sights. This weapon is capable of outstanding accuracy and provides 0.5 MOA groups with match-grade ammunition. That's approximately 15 mm at 100 meters. This sniper rifle has an effective range of 1 800 meters. This weapon outperforms the British Accuracy InternationalAW50 and AS50 sniper rifles, chambered for the same ammunition. However the McMillan TAC-50 is not the longest range sniper rifle in the world. The CheyTac M200 Intervention, chambered for specifically designed .408 CheyTac ammunition, has even longer range and is more accurate.

The McMillan TAC-50 can mount a sound suppressor.














CheyTac M200 Intervention (United States)



Many of you may wonder, why the CheyTac M200 Intervention sniper rifle was not mentioned on this TOP 10 list. Today it is the longest range sniper rifle in the world. It holds the world record for the best group (3 bullets) at impressive 2 122 meter range. This weapon is effective out to a range of 1 830 meters. The Intervention is actually one of the best sniper weapons ever created. However for some reason is overlooked by the military.

If this weapon is so good, why it is not being produced in large numbers?.

The Intervention rifle is used only by some elite units, such as the British SAS, Polish GROM, as well as Italian, Singaporean and Turkish special forces. Some sources report that the US Navy SEALs are also using this weapon. Despite its impressive performance this weapon is not that popular. Possibly the main reason is that extreme range of the CheyTac M200 Intervention is not required in most tactical situations. Due to the large size of this weapon it is hard to move in and out of location. Also this weapon is too expensive to achieve widespread sales. There are some other sniper weapons, such as McMillan TAC-50, which is not that sophisticated and not that accurate, but holds the world's longest kill at 3 540 meters. Furthermore the McMillan TAC-50 is used by significantly more countries.

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/top_10_sniper_rifles.htm


----------

